# Labrador Retriever Club Spring Trial MD



## Anthony Petrozza (Jan 4, 2005)

Any News on the Open????


----------



## Bob Agnor (Nov 25, 2004)

They scrapped the land series and ended up running a land blind after the thunder storm passed. 40 back for land marks on Sat


----------



## Anthony Petrozza (Jan 4, 2005)

Any Results?


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Rex Bell Double Header Winner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Way To Go
He won the Open and The Amateur with FC-AFC Preacher!

Open: 
1st FC-AFC Preacher O/H By Rex Bell
2nd: AFC-Ruby O/H Bart Clark
3rd: Mosher not sure which dog
4th: Mosher not sure which dog
Sorry not sure of the Jams

Amt:
1st 1st FC-AFC Preacher O/H By Rex Bell
2nd Tank O/ H Bart Clark
3rd Jackson James Rooney
4th Striker Newt Cropper
Not sure of all the Jams but I know that 
Charlie Hayden got one with Blue
John S got on with Rush
John D. AKA Flip got one with Scooter
Lyn Yelton and Dash
Lisa Kane and Em
Cindy D. and i think Misty
Dr. Craig and Gypsy

Not sure of the rest Sorry


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

MKaty Gutermuth said:


> John D. AKA Flip got one with Scooter


Yeah, Flip! Also got Second in the Q! Go Flip & Scootie!!! Good Weekend, Dude!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Not sure of all the Derby Placement I do know that Bill Thompson Won
and Terry Thomas got Second which put him on the DERBY LIST WAY TO GO!!!


----------



## Canman (Jan 24, 2003)

Congrats Rex and Bart. Cindy is on the road and she said you both ran a great trial!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*WOW X 2!!!*

*Damn good going Rex Bell and and Preacher!!!*


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

As both a member of the FT Committee and a participant in the Trial. . .
I would like to thank the Landowners, the Judges, and all who gave up their time to help to make this all possible!

And a *BIG* Congratulations to all who placed and JAMed at the event . 

John


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

*Double Header Club!!!*

“Double Header Club”, now that’s pretty cool.
A big congratulations to Rex & Preacher who have been having excellent results.
Rex & Preacher nearly had another Double Header at Coastal Bend last spring with an Open 1st & Am 2nd. Coastal Bend was a 112 dog Limited!


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

Nice job Rex and Preacher.

Does anyone have complete Open results?


----------



## Bob Agnor (Nov 25, 2004)

Congratulation to Rex and Preacher for the Double Header Win

Open results

1st FC AFC Preacher Rex Bell
2nd AFC Rubie Begonia Bart Clark
3rd CK's Rabbit Rabbit Rabbit Dave Mosher
4th FC Pike of Castlebay Dave Mosher
RJ Wingovers Pedro II Dave Mosher
Jam Esprit's Odd Man Rush Rick Roberts
Jam Rammin D Rock Pile Randy Bohn
Jam FC Wingovers Oliver Dave Mosher
Jam Island Creeks Tom Terrific Rick Roberts
Jam FC AFC Rammin Hot Chili Randy Bohn
Jam Susquahanna Bushwhacker Richard Barnes
Jam FC Hawkeye's Red White Blue Dave Mosher
Jam Peconic Bay Bubba Bear Rick Roberts


Amateur results

1st FC Preacher Rex Bell
2nd Tanks but no Tanks Bart Clark
3rd Fearless Back in Jackson James Rooney
4th AFC Cropper's Hit & Run Newt Cropper
RJ Rebelridge Bolder Dash Lynn Yelton
J Trifecta's Bet on me Lisa Kane
J Esprit's Odd Man Rush John Stouffer
J FC AFC Pleasant River Blue Wing Charlie Hayden
J Peakebrook's Midnight Mist Cindy Donahey
J Greenwing Feather Dancer Craig Stonesifer
J CatagoryF5 Moving Swiftly John Defilippis

Qualifying Results

1st Creek Robber's Diggin Dutchman Bruce Lyster
2nd Catagory F5 Moving Swiftly John Defilippis
3rd Ironweeds High Bird Shooter Paul Brown
4th Goosebuster's Artic Blast Pete Eromenok
RJ Peak Views Never Gonna Trip Millie Welsh
J Ebonstar Boom's Chicke Boom Lynn Manus
J Kerrybrooks In High Spirits Paul Brown


Derby results

1st World Famous Condoleezza Bites Bill Thompson Makes Derby list
2nd Oakridge Ramblin Rascal Terry Thomas Makes Derby list
3rd Tucquan Tillman the Tank Jeff Edwards
4th Dairyland's Ship of Fools Ken Steele Makes Derby list
RJ CK's Miss Mosquito Dave Mosher
Jam Rebelridge One Sweet Ride Ricky Millheim
Jam Yellowjackets Racer Nancy Sills


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

These are from South Jersey...

Rascal handled by Terry Thomas:











Leeza handled by Bill Thompson:











Congratulations to both.


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

thanks Bob...

Bruce....congrats on the WIN>>>>>


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Congrats to Bruce Lyster on the Q win!


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

congrats to all, but especially Terry Thomas! keep it goin', now!-paul


----------



## DAVEY (Oct 18, 2003)

*Lab. Ret. Trial*

Super congratulations to my friends Rex,Bart and Bruce!!!! Nice job guys! Hey Bruce,maybe you can train Reddy for me?......lol,Davey


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Congratulations to Rex and Preacher!!! You are on a roll!!!

Also, Congrats to Terry Thomas and ME TOO!!!

Paula


----------



## brlcon1 (Apr 24, 2006)

Congradulations to Bart Clark on his Open second with Ruby and his Am second with Tank , both of them qualified for the National Am !!! Also big congradulations to Rex on his Double Header with Preacher !!! Thanks for the kind words Davey !! Is Reddy a "YOUNG DOG "?


----------



## DAVEY (Oct 18, 2003)

*Lab. Ret. Trial*

Shes young Bruce, but her swin bys are really done if you know what I mean...............lol


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*con*

Congratz to Bruce Lyster on the Q win!


----------

